# Hi Living In Guadalajra



## jperry (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi new to Guadalajara and looking for other expats for friendship, I am a 29 yr. old male from Canada here working and studying. Love exploring and meeting new people. Hit me up if you are here too and would like to hang out..enjoy a beer or whatever.


----------



## PinkChili2 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll be heading up your way in January...and I am definitely up for a beer!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I am always up for meeting new people. I will send you a private message with my email address. If you are interested we can discuss it offline.


----------



## jperry (Nov 7, 2011)

PinkChili2 said:


> I'll be heading up your way in January...and I am definitely up for a beer!


Sounds good! keep in touch,


----------



## jperry (Nov 7, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I am always up for meeting new people. I will send you a private message with my email address. If you are interested we can discuss it offline.


Sounds good Will


----------

